# Old Jennings



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

What year and what is the name the Jennings bow that says "The Bow Of The Future" on it. I wish I could post a picture of it but for some reason I can't!! It looks like the bow from the Allen Patent Same pulleys and such.
I do know that it is a Jennings. There is a picture on Archeryhistory.com

Is this the first Jennings bow???Year???Name???


----------

